
Show HN: Python exercises, all from someone self-taught - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/srigalibe/pynotes/tree/master/Exercises-2
======
s-c-h
I recommend listing the exercices in the README file either by difficulty
level or by subject (math, algorithm, io, ...)

~~~
happy-go-lucky
Thank you for your suggestion. I will do that.

------
happy-go-lucky
This is the second set. The repo also has the first set and solutions to both.
These are creations out of my own answers at Stack Overflow and Code Review
Stack Exchange. Feedback is welcome.

